# Israel, land of beauty



## Dor. IL (Oct 24, 2005)

:hi:
I want to share my compilation of photos from Israel with you , Enjoy 

*27,170 km of beauty*







Ramon Crater(at Negev desert, south Israel)


















The Banias River(north Israel)

























The Shane


















Red Rock Canyon

































Daliot & Gamla








































mt. CARMEL
















Dead sea(Negev Desert)

























Ein Gedi(Dead sea area)
































snow at north Israel


----------



## Dor. IL (Oct 24, 2005)

Random pics


----------



## BOBAH (Jan 21, 2006)

Russia is more beautiful na na na na


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

^^ ты слишком умный...


----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)

BOBAH said:


> Russia is more beautiful na na na na


venezuela is more beautiful than russian na na na na asshole!!!!


----------



## intervention (Aug 26, 2002)

Wonderful shots, nice to see a bit of diversity


----------



## AJ215 (Nov 22, 2003)

Beautiful country!


----------



## Hebrewtext (Aug 18, 2004)

its the *diversity* of climates and landscapes at such small country that makes it unique. 
only 20,000 sq.ki/ 8,000 sq. mi. and has *4 climates * zones. (the size of New Jersy or graeter Sydny area).

take asqure of 141 on 141 km or 89 on 89 mi. at other country and check what get's in.


north Israel mediterranean climate ( +high mountains zone)
precipitation up to *2000 mm per year*










































































































































































































































the Dead sea salt lake .subtropical climate. the lowest place on earth -401 m.





























































south Israel desert climate and steap climate areas. precipitation down to *20 mm per year*


----------



## Dor. IL (Oct 24, 2005)

^^
tnx man... great pics!


----------



## Rhino (Dec 31, 2004)

" Russia is more beautiful na na na na " 
In your most wild , deluted and insecure dreams bud , Im soory but IMO Russia couldnt shake a stick to this man , unless you think long crappy winters are beautifull .


----------



## Dor. IL (Oct 24, 2005)

^^
tnx man ...


----------



## SactoSpam (Jan 24, 2006)

Stunning shots!


----------



## Hebrewtext (Aug 18, 2004)

Galilee views


----------



## Hebrewtext (Aug 18, 2004)

*Israel sights beaches and antiquities*


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

Nice thread. Lots of it looks like Greece, except for the Desert part.


----------



## baghdadbob (Jan 7, 2006)

beautiful country!
is it safe for me to visit lol? im from arab herritage


----------



## RoM (May 22, 2003)

In general it is safe for you yes, if you want more details contact me


----------



## Hebrewtext (Aug 18, 2004)




----------



## Hebrewtext (Aug 18, 2004)

Israel southern deserts
one of the four climates of tiny Israel , 
areal desert where the mean annual precipitation quantity is down to just 20 mm per year.


----------



## Pommes-T (Dec 7, 2005)

Awesome!


----------



## RobinBad (Aug 18, 2005)

BOBAH said:


> Russia is more beautiful na na na na


Well, Russia bit larger than Israel, just 835 larger than Israel... tho Russia beautiful in her nature


----------



## Errik (Sep 11, 2002)

Biggest photo overkill _ever_!

Can't wait to go there though.


----------



## Hebrewtext (Aug 18, 2004)

Israel landscape -pics from the mediterranean climate area
precipitation quantity 400mm-1500mm per year


----------



## Hebrewtext (Aug 18, 2004)




----------



## Ozcan (Feb 4, 2005)

That's so incredible, thanks hebrewtext. kay:


----------



## Kurd_Kerkûkî (May 28, 2006)

COOL! NICE! GREAT!

As a Kurd I am proud that 200.000 Kurds live in this great and wonderfull country!

God bless Israel...


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

200,000? i don't think...maybe 40,000


----------



## Kuvvaci (Jan 1, 2005)

nice


----------



## WhiteMagick (May 28, 2006)

This is indeed the Holy Land! So beautiful and diverse! 200 000 kurds in Israel? Lol That's a good one! More like 30 000. 

Let's hope though that the Kurds declare and form their own republic because they deserve it.


----------



## JP_Neptune (May 19, 2006)

That was stunning! I didn't know such a small country like Israel had so many diverse landscapes, lush greenery and snowy mountains! Thank you very much!


----------



## sajtion (May 17, 2006)

Yes it is beautiful Palestine.


----------



## salamangkero (Jul 7, 2006)

it only takes 6hours from North (where you have snow of Mt. Hermon) to South (where you have the Negev dessert all the way to Eilat)

but unfortunately the on-going war right now is not helping their tourism industry


----------



## Llanfairpwllgwy-ngyllgogerychwy-rndrobwllllanty-si (Dec 16, 2005)

the country is beautiful, too bad there are some war loving people in political power.
This beautiful place does not deserve them


----------



## Arichis (May 11, 2005)

Breathtaking ... such variety in such a small country!


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

So much beauty in a country half the size of my own small one - that's amazing! :drool:


----------



## Wee-Eck (Oct 29, 2003)

sajtion said:


> Yes it is beautiful Palestine.


Go stick your head in a pig


----------



## sajtion (May 17, 2006)

Wee-Eck said:


> Go stick your head in a pig



why don't you go burn in oven scam


----------



## Peloso (May 17, 2006)

Well, Palestine is beautiful no doubt, but tourists don't like visiting a country ruled by bigot racist psychopaths, were Palestinians are practically held in concentration camps, so they prefer visiting Lebanon... and that's why the latter, its infrastructures and its civilians are being bombed now. Call it "fair competition"!


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

^ Dude - keep the bs to the Skybar News section please!


----------



## sc4ish (Feb 12, 2006)

WhiteMagick said:


> This is indeed the Holy Land! So beautiful and diverse! 200 000 kurds in Israel? Lol That's a good one! More like 30 000.
> 
> Let's hope though that the Kurds declare and form their own republic because they deserve it.


the kurds enjoy living in Israel!


----------



## sc4ish (Feb 12, 2006)

Peloso said:


> Well, Palestine is beautiful no doubt, but tourists don't like visiting a country ruled by bigot racist psychopaths, were Palestinians are practically held in concentration camps, so they prefer visiting Lebanon... and that's why the latter, its infrastructures and its civilians are being bombed now. Call it "fair competition"!


if it wasnt for Israel, those lands would be swamps and trash sites and lots of desert... you wouldnt see that green, just check out google earth and compare Israel with its neighboring countries

anyways what the hell do you complain, Spain made the poorness of Central and South America, go take care of the shit your own country caused and then after doing that you can complain at Israel

and palestinians arent living like shit because of Israel, but because of their leaders


----------



## Peyre (Nov 22, 2003)

stunning. I will have to visit one day 

I hope you all are safe in the current escalating situation over there


----------



## Hebrewtext (Aug 18, 2004)

satellite vegetation image of Israel Lebanon, parts of Syria and Jordan.


----------



## Peloso (May 17, 2006)

sc4ish said:


> if it wasnt for Israel, those lands would be swamps and trash sites and lots of desert... you wouldnt see that green, just check out google earth and compare Israel with its neighboring countries
> 
> anyways what the hell do you complain, Spain made the poorness of Central and South America, go take care of the shit your own country caused and then after doing that you can complain at Israel
> 
> and palestinians arent living like shit because of Israel, but because of their leaders


Their leaders, ha! If it wasn't for Israeli Zionists, millions of Palestinians AND Jews wouldn't be living the rough lives they are living today - primarily because Palestinians would be still the owners of their land. That "green" is made by stealing water from Syria (Golan Heights) and from people who are themselves forced every day to use wells instead of pipes. A green country... big deal. Try to knock down that Nazi wall, instead of making flower-beds.
Spain is the cause of the poorness of Central and Southern America only in your diseased mind, since its colonies there have been independent for almost two centuries. The causes of their disarray are rather the (largely US-supported) dictatorships and, more recently, the financial policies of the IMF and the World Bank.
But then, of course, only in your diseased mind Spain is "my own country".


----------



## sc4ish (Feb 12, 2006)

Peloso said:


> Their leaders, ha! If it wasn't for Israeli Zionists, millions of Palestinians AND Jews wouldn't be living the rough lives they are living today - primarily because Palestinians would be still the owners of their land. That "green" is made by stealing water from Syria (Golan Heights) and from people who are themselves forced every day to use wells instead of pipes. A green country... big deal. Try to knock down that Nazi wall, instead of making flower-beds.
> Spain is the cause of the poorness of Central and Southern America only in your diseased mind, since its colonies there have been independent for almost two centuries. The causes of their disarray are rather the (largely US-supported) dictatorships and, more recently, the financial policies of the IMF and the World Bank.
> But then, of course, only in your diseased mind Spain is "my own country".


yeah right everything is because of Israel, sure if it wasnt for Israel then all arabs would be enjoying a great education system, freedom of speech, health... sure Israel is the cause of world-hunger too, and AIDS. and i crashed my car yesterday and i bet it was Israel that sabotaged my wheels

That wall isnt a huge wall in all the territory and blind pacifist wannabes like you blame everything on it... do you even know why that wall was built? palestinian terrorists built that wall.

and no wonder that every american territory conquered by Spain became poor, and in Asia phillipines, conquered by Spain is also poor! Spain owes a lot to this world.

and if it wasnt for the U.S... all south america would be like the great Cuba!! oh yeah look at great Cuba and their free citizens, no wonder every cuban hopes to live in the U.S!


----------



## sc4ish (Feb 12, 2006)

just take your pacifist-wannabe shit somewhere else, go help the palestinian suicides prepairing their bombs or help cubans beat the capitalist empire... dont you see you got no cause? there's nothing to fight for, just go kill bulls in your "corridas de toro" or some shit like that.


----------



## Peloso (May 17, 2006)

sc4ish said:


> just take your pacifist-wannabe shit somewhere else, go help the palestinian suicides prepairing their bombs or help cubans beat the capitalist empire... dont you see you got no cause? there's nothing to fight for, just go kill bulls in your "corridas de toro" or some shit like that.


If you weren't a poor retard kid living in Simworld, who masturbates his small d*** in front of Simpornstars, and listens to Simnews coming from your Simanchors, then you could possibly understand something about the issues you just mentioned. But you can't. Now go get lost in some Simasylum.


----------



## sc4ish (Feb 12, 2006)

Peloso said:


> If you weren't a poor retard kid living in Simworld, who masturbates his small d*** in front of Simpornstars, and listens to Simnews coming from your Simanchors, then you could possibly understand something about the issues you just mentioned. But you can't. Now go get lost in some Simasylum.


Sims are so sexy! 

so tell me how many bulls did your great country kill today? how many indians were killed in the most brutal ways ever by your pacific country? you enjoying the wealth you took from us?


----------



## Petronius (Mar 4, 2004)

sc4ish said:


> if it wasnt for Israel, those lands would be swamps and trash sites and lots of desert... you wouldnt see that green, just check out google earth and compare Israel with its neighboring countries
> 
> anyways what the hell do you complain, Spain made the poorness of Central and South America, go take care of the shit your own country caused and then after doing that you can complain at Israel
> 
> and palestinians arent living like shit because of Israel, but because of their leaders



that's a silly thing to say... two wrongs don't make a right.


----------



## Peloso (May 17, 2006)

sc4ish said:


> Sims are so sexy!
> 
> so tell me how many bulls did your great country kill today? how many indians were killed in the most brutal ways ever by your pacific country? you enjoying the wealth you took from us?


Sims may be sexy, but they are not advised to retards - they may fry neurons for good and produce *you*.
Bulls and indians keep wandering in the plains of your diseased brain unhindered, and prevent any coherent thought from coming outside. I give up: I am Spanish. Adios, idiota.


----------



## ozscorpio7 (May 6, 2006)

^^^^
actually all that *sc4ish* said about Spain and latin america its very true . I live in Latin america i know this .

They murdered 90% of the total population of the americas , and Spaniards are still in the top position of power . Here in guatemala we have never had an AmerIndian president ever . Everybody in positions of power is white of Hispanic Desent . 

The reason why there hasn't been all out revolution its because everybody here is brainwashed with nationalistic ideas and . Most of the Natives here still live like slaves and get zero education . there is not a single big business that's not a monopoly owned by heirs of the colony .
Most of the population is uneducated . here 80% doesnt even read .

Since the day you are born they teach you that the cause of the poverty in Latin America is The USA , While actually when you really analyze things its the Regim of the European Elits (mostly from Spain) that rule all latin America .
En mexico un pais de indios todos en la TV son Blancos . 
Here they are also very racist everytime you do something dumb they call you indian .

Argentina is mostly Italian and its a lot better. 


Im am well eduated , the exception to the rule if you wish and im getting out of this country as soon as i can , Hopefully to the USA land of the freedom . 
I can speak German, Spanish , English and Italian . Im a mechanical Engineer and Earn US$500 a month. and thats big salary here. of course im Noob engineer but that paycheck still sucks!

Yeah ISrael is doing nothing good now but countries like Spain shouldnt critisize. They cant they are the worst. :bash:


----------



## Ahmet Altan (Jul 9, 2006)

Thanks for exposing the hypocrites. Oh and Israel forever!


----------



## Peloso (May 17, 2006)

ozscorpio7 said:


> ^^^^
> Here in guatemala we have never had an AmerIndian president ever . Everybody in positions of power is white of Hispanic Desent .
> 
> Im am well eduated ,
> ...


Here is another idiot. Looks like putting together ten Zio-US lovers won't give you one working brain.
I thought an engineer should be able to write at least, never mind know history. Oh well.


----------



## sc4ish (Feb 12, 2006)

Peloso said:


> Here is another idiot. Looks like putting together ten Zio-US lovers won't give you one working brain.
> I thought an engineer should be able to write at least, never mind know history. Oh well.


okay mr. superior spanish man, we're so sorry for being un-educated low salary latin american idiots.

by the way: i'm latin american too, not your american-zionist nightmare

Peloso, just go find another cause, those nations you feel sorry for dont need people like you!


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

What does this discussion have to do with Israel?


----------



## sc4ish (Feb 12, 2006)

Chalaco said:


> What does this discussion have to do with Israel?


just read from post #38


----------



## RiversideGator (Dec 31, 2005)

Great photos of Israel. I had no idea it has such a diversity of climates. Amazing for such a small country. And, I was very surprised to see snow in Israel. I too am looking forward to a visit.

As for the Israel haters, your fanaticism is as bizarre as it is misplaced. To compare Israel to Hitler when you are the ones advocating death to Israel is a bit hypocritical, dont you think? (By the way, I am a Christian American, in case you were wondering.)

And finally, I believe Bologna was in Italy last time I checked...


----------



## ChicagoFan (May 25, 2006)

Beautiful photos. Everyone calm down. Spain and Israel you've had bad chapters in your history but just chill. latin americans have been independent for some 100-200 years so no more blaming, please. The Philippines by the way were independent from Spain back in 1898 and the majority of people in Latin America not only have '*Native*' blood but also European blood('*Spanish*', Portuguse, French, Italian) which goes into our cutlure so please no insulting. No country is perfect and that includes Spain as well as Israel. Now please make peace, calm down and back to the photos, otherwise this forum is going to be shut down, thanks. :runaway:


----------



## Peloso (May 17, 2006)

RiversideGator said:


> Great photos of Israel. I had no idea it has such a diversity of climates. Amazing for such a small country. And, I was very surprised to see snow in Israel. I too am looking forward to a visit.
> 
> As for the Israel haters, your fanaticism is as bizarre as it is misplaced. To compare Israel to Hitler when you are the ones advocating death to Israel is a bit hypocritical, dont you think? (By the way, I am a Christian American, in case you were wondering.)
> 
> And finally, I believe Bologna was in Italy last time I checked...


Dunno if you talk about me, but would you graciously tell me where exactly I "advocated death to Israel"? Or do I have to think your mental situation is similar to sc4ish's (except for some more notions in geography)?
If anything, I advocate giving back to the arabs their lands. You know, "Israel" is not a guy (he was but is no more) so saying "death to Israel" is not like killing civilians (this we leave for Israelis to do). Fanaticism... yea, you're like sc4ish. Only instead of the Sims, evangelical preachers screwed your neurons.


----------



## RiversideGator (Dec 31, 2005)

> I advocate giving back to the arabs their lands


Ahh, but this has the same effect of advocating "Death To Israel" as "giving back" the Arabs "their lands" means that the Jews would have to be forceably removed. As you know, this will never happen without a bloody war. And, land doesnt belong to any one people in perpetuity. If you dont believe me, ask the American Indians or the Silesian Germans, etc, etc. The Arabs do not have any legitimate claim to Israel proper. Once they move on and accept this, this whole problem will go away. 

Remember that this whole situation started after the Arab Islamic terrorists invaded Israel from Gaza and Southern Lebanon (after incidentally the Israelis had unilaterally withdrawn from these areas and given them back to the Arabs) and killed and captured Israeli soldiers. This was wholly unprovoked and the Israeli retaliation is clearly justified. The terrorists will not settle until Israel is eliminated, so the terrorists themselves must be eliminated. I say Godspeed Israel.

Now, back to the beautiful photos.


----------



## Hebrewtext (Aug 18, 2004)

the name *Israel* written on stone white on black

*Merneptah Stele - the Israel stele 1230 BC*











The Merneptah SteleThe Merneptah Stele (also known as the *Israel Stele * and the Victory Stele of Merneptah) is the reverse of a stele originally erected by the Ancient Egyptian king Thutmose III, but later inscribed by Merneptah. The stela was made to commemorate a victory in a campaign against the Labu and Meshwesh Libyans and their Sea People allies, but a short portion of the text is devoted to a campaign in the Levant. It is also widely known as the "Israel stele", as it is the only Egyptian document generally accepted as mentioning "Israel", thus becoming the first known documentation of Israel. 

*Israel on Mesha Stele 9th century BC*











The stele as photographed circa 1891The Mesha Stele (popularized in the 19th century as the "Moabite Stone") is a black basalt stone, bearing an inscription by the 9th century BC Moabite King Mesha, discovered in 1868. The inscription of 34 lines, the most extensive inscription ever recovered from ancient Palestine, was written in *Hebrew-Phoenician* characters. It was set up by Mesha, about 850 BC, as a record and memorial of his victories in his revolt against *Israel*, which he undertook after the death of his overlord, Ahab.

who on earth can bring an older source for their nation/country name mentioned ever ?


----------



## Peloso (May 17, 2006)

The name *Israel* written on ordnance by Zionist children (while their master smiles in the background). Ah, the Land of Beauty!


----------



## Hebrewtext (Aug 18, 2004)

*mediterranean* *flavour*
* Israel*


----------



## urbane (Jan 4, 2005)

Can you guys stop arguing over politics: this is the general photography section.

Anyways, beautiful photos hebrewtext !


----------



## Hebrewtext (Aug 18, 2004)




----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

wonderful pics,thanx hebrewtext


----------



## Hebrewtext (Aug 18, 2004)

Galilee area



















































































mt. Meiron














Gamla Jewish fortrest from the time of the rebalion against Rome 2000 years ago


----------



## sscskyscraperfan (Feb 4, 2004)

Peloso said:


> The name *Israel* written on ordnance by Zionist children (while their master smiles in the background). Ah, the Land of Beauty!


Where does this hatred come from?


----------



## Hebrewtext (Aug 18, 2004)

the Dead sea salt lake
lowest place on earth -401 m below sea level


----------



## Hebrewtext (Aug 18, 2004)

the Red sea abranch of the Indian ocean


----------



## sc4ish (Feb 12, 2006)

hey racist Peloso, if you got anything against sim city 4 fans, we'll be glad to have your opinion about the game in our forum:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?s=&forumid=298

so peloso hates jews, capitalists, sim city 4 players, south americans.. geez you hate anything dont you?


----------



## WhiteMagick (May 28, 2006)

Peloso you like many many other people in my country and all over the world are totally unaware of the situation in the Middle East and the root of the problem. I would ask you to open a true historic book and view the facts. 

You claim that Jews are Nazis but you seem to want Israel's and the Jewish nation's oblivion which is what German Nazis wanted back in WWII. Your viems are closer to any Nazi's and if you had any comprehension of what Nazism is you wouldnt have used that word incorrectly. 

If you were aware of the situation any bit you would have realised that Arabs want the total annihilation of Israel and the jewish nation while israel is fighting against them for its survival and not to conquer the middle east or destroy the Arab nation. 

The Middle East problem was initially started by Arabs and their hate towards Jews and irrational claims that Palestine is Arabic. Jews have been forever living in Palestine and had experienced severe persecution from Arabs which flooded the area during the middle ages. 

Yet i do think that Gaza and the West Bank should form an independent Palestine State in order to help palestine authorities form a formidable and functional state to deal with extremist terrorist groups amid the palestine people.

Nevertheless in conclusion i am deeply dissapointed by your extremist views.

EditS. Peloso should be banned if there is any justice in these forums.


----------



## trevorwt (Jul 23, 2006)

*Great Photos!!!*

Great Photos!!!!

well I was planning to go to Israeli late in the summer .... Now ummmmmm :runaway: :runaway: :runaway: :runaway: :runaway: :runaway: 




:bash: 
:bash:


----------



## koolkid (Apr 17, 2006)

wow! Very beautiful!
:shocked:


----------



## panamaboy9016 (Mar 29, 2006)

*JESUS CHRIST!*

I had no idea Israel was that beautiful! Wao the beaches are gorgeous! Does anyone have a pic of the beach in Tel Aviv?


----------



## Bikes (Mar 5, 2005)

Check the israeli forum -> photos -> tel-aviv, there are dozens!


----------



## Hebrewtext (Aug 18, 2004)

in acountry smaller than New Jersey or Belgium

wild warm and dry deserts





























































and 100 km away


----------



## JAB323 (Aug 21, 2005)

It's beautiful alright!


----------



## Wee-Eck (Oct 29, 2003)

Peloso said:


> The name *Israel* written on ordnance by Zionist children (while their master smiles in the background). Ah, the Land of Beauty!


Why hasnt this **** been banned yet??

Hey, I've just decided that Peloso shouldnt exist, I therefore believe that everyone can assault him until the problem is solved.
Sound familar?


----------



## swerveut (Jan 23, 2005)

WhiteMagick said:


> Peloso you like many many other people in my country and all over the world are totally unaware of the situation in the Middle East and the root of the problem. I would ask you to open a true historic book and view the facts.
> 
> You claim that Jews are Nazis but you seem to want Israel's and the Jewish nation's oblivion which is what German Nazis wanted back in WWII. Your viems are closer to any Nazi's and if you had any comprehension of what Nazism is you wouldnt have used that word incorrectly.
> 
> ...



Your facts are all biased and all messed up. PM me if you want to argue over it cause I dont want to spoil this thread. 

One question however, does it really snow in Israel? I didnt think it was in that climatic zone!


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

Basel_CH said:


> Nice pictures of a state, that should not exist (in this form).
> Pro Palestina!


no one asks u... have a happy holiday


----------



## Elkhanan1 (Oct 21, 2007)

*Har Tavor/Mount Tabor/Mount of Transfiguration*









*Carmel Mountains*









*Plain of Sharon*









*Plain of Sharon*









*Lakhish, Shefelat Yehuda/Judean Foothills*









*Yarkon Park, Gush Dan (Tel Aviv metro)*









*Yarkon Park*









*Negev*









*Timna, Negev*









*Winderness of Tzin, Negev*









*Makhtesh Katan/Small Crater, Negev*









*Makhtesh Katan/Small Crater, Negev*









*Ibex*


----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)

beautiful israel!!


----------



## PopolVuh! (Dec 12, 2005)

I agree...land of beauty.


----------

